# Detailed Information On IBCC Equivalence Certificate Grade Conversion



## waleed94

*Before reading NOTE:- If you are studying in Pakistan and doing O'Levels you need to have 8 subjects must and out of which Pakistan studies, Islamic studies and Urdu subjects are a must.
(If you are doing IGCSE/O'levels Abroad (Outside pakistan) then you only need 5 subjects and no need to take Pakistan studies, Islamic studies and Urdu)*

*Okay after a long time i figured out how to convert the grades.
I will show you my results of my IGCSE and convert it now so you get the idea how to convert it.

I got the following in IGCSE. 1 A , 5B's and 1 C ( Not good though)
(According to IBCC, A* = 90, A = 85, B=75 and C=65)
!! Okay so since the matric in Pakistan is out of 900, we would convert all the scores to 900. and the A level to 200. !!

I gave total 7 subjects so my raw marks will be 700.

( The total raw marks will be the number of subjects you take multiplied by 100, For example if a person took 5 subjects 5*100 = 500 will be the raw marks, likewise if 8 subjects were taken then 8*100 = 800 will be the raw marks. In my case 7 subjects so i will use 700 as the raw marks.(

Lets convert now. 1A , 5B's and 1C will be = 85+(75*5)+65 = 525.
So my score is 525/700.

To convert this to percentage we simply multiply the fraction by 100. So, (525/700)*100 = 75%
So here my percentage is 75%. ( Note IBCC deducts 2% marks so the actual percentage will drop to 73.5%)

IBCC converts this to 900. To do that multiply the fraction by 900 to get scores according to 900.

This is, (525/700)*900 which is equal to = 675/900
(The percentage remains same, 675/900 * 100 = 75 %) ( Note IBCC deducts 2% marks so the actual percentage will drop to 73.5%)



Now comes the A level marks.

For example the A level grades were 3 A* ( A* = 90 )
So the raw mark will be of 300.

Lets calculate the marks and percentage.
90+90+90 = 270
So our marks are 270/300. The percentage will be 270/300 * 100 = 90% ( Note IBCC deducts 2% marks so the actual percentage will drop to 88.2%)

Now the IBCC raw mark used is 200 in A levels , but our marks are in 300. SO we need to convert our marks to 200.

Let's do that:- (270/300)*200 = 180
So our marks out of 200 will be = 180/200
(The percentage remains same, 180/200 * 100 = 90%) ( Note IBCC deducts 2% marks so the actual percentage will drop to 88.2%)

These were the individual score calculations for each (Matric (IGCSE/O'LEVELS) and Intermediate (A'LEVELS) )

Now from these two we can calculate the IBCC Equivalence scores (That is IGCSE/O levels AND A levels COMBINED)
We just add up the scores now.

Our IGCSE/O'LEVEL scores were = 675/900
Our A'LEVEL scores were = 180/200

So therefore:- (675/900) + (180/200) = 855/1100 ( Percentage = 855/1100 * 100 = 77.7 % = 78%)
( Note IBCC deducts 2% so from each percentage will be 4% deduction. so the actual percentage will drop to 74.88% )

This score will be the total score in the Equivalence certificate. 855/1100


I hope this was a really big help for people in this forum searching for proper answers.
I request admins to sticky my post so in future people do not repeat the same question.

Best Regards, Waleed. *


----------



## waleed94

waleed94 said:


> *Before reading NOTE:- If you are studying in Pakistan and doing O'Levels you need to have 8 subjects must and out of which Pakistan studies, Islamic studies and Urdu subjects are a must.
> (If you are doing IGCSE/O'levels Abroad (Outside pakistan) then you only need 5 subjects and no need to take Pakistan studies, Islamic studies and Urdu)*
> 
> *Okay after a long time i figured out how to convert the grades.
> I will show you my results of my IGCSE and convert it now so you get the idea how to convert it.
> 
> I got the following in IGCSE. 1 A , 5B's and 1 C ( Not good though)
> (According to IBCC, A* = 90, A = 85, B=75 and C=65)
> !! Okay so since the matric in Pakistan is out of 900, we would convert all the scores to 900. and the A level to 200. !!
> 
> I gave total 7 subjects so my raw marks will be 700.
> 
> ( The total raw marks will be the number of subjects you take multiplied by 100, For example if a person took 5 subjects 5*100 = 500 will be the raw marks, likewise if 8 subjects were taken then 8*100 = 800 will be the raw marks. In my case 7 subjects so i will use 700 as the raw marks.(
> 
> Lets convert now. 1A , 5B's and 1C will be = 85+(75*5)+65 = 525.
> So my score is 525/700.
> 
> To convert this to percentage we simply multiply the fraction by 100. So, (525/700)*100 = 75%
> So here my percentage is 75%. ( Note IBCC deducts 2% marks so the actual percentage will drop to 73.5%)
> 
> IBCC converts this to 900. To do that multiply the fraction by 900 to get scores according to 900.
> 
> This is, (525/700)*900 which is equal to = 675/900
> (The percentage remains same, 675/900 * 100 = 75 %) ( Note IBCC deducts 2% marks so the actual percentage will drop to 73.5%)
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the A level marks.
> 
> For example the A level grades were 3 A* ( A* = 90 )
> So the raw mark will be of 300.
> 
> Lets calculate the marks and percentage.
> 90+90+90 = 270
> So our marks are 270/300. The percentage will be 270/300 * 100 = 90% ( Note IBCC deducts 2% marks so the actual percentage will drop to 88.2%)
> 
> Now the IBCC raw mark used is 200 in A levels , but our marks are in 300. SO we need to convert our marks to 200.
> 
> Let's do that:- (270/300)*200 = 180
> So our marks out of 200 will be = 180/200
> (The percentage remains same, 180/200 * 100 = 90%) ( Note IBCC deducts 2% marks so the actual percentage will drop to 88.2%)
> 
> These were the individual score calculations for each (Matric (IGCSE/O'LEVELS) and Intermediate (A'LEVELS) )
> 
> Now from these two we can calculate the IBCC Equivalence scores (That is IGCSE/O levels AND A levels COMBINED)
> We just add up the scores now.
> 
> Our IGCSE/O'LEVEL scores were = 675/900
> Our A'LEVEL scores were = 180/200
> 
> So therefore:- (675/900) + (180/200) = 855/1100 ( Percentage = 855/1100 * 100 = 77.7 % = 78%)
> ( Note IBCC deducts 2% so from each percentage will be 4% deduction. so the actual percentage will drop to 74.88% )
> 
> This score will be the total score in the Equivalence certificate. 855/1100
> 
> 
> I hope this was a really big help for people in this forum searching for proper answers.
> I request admins to sticky my post so in future people do not repeat the same question.
> 
> Best Regards, Waleed. *


---------------EDIT----------------

I got my IGCSE equivalence. The certificate says the subjects are five main subjects.

BUT they included all my 7 subjects marks. 

This means, the more subjects you have in IGCSE , more the advantage for you!

Good luck.


----------



## farhansaadat

I want to know my equivalent marks for A level. My grades in O levels are: 4Bs,1A,2Cs,1D. A levels: 2Ds, 1C


----------



## Iqra143

I studied in Indian Board cbse from kuwait 
Any idea how this conversion can be done?


----------



## aaa123

Do we have to make alevel n olevel equivalence combined or separately? ??


----------



## aaa123

I made my equivalence for o levels last year so will i have to make my alevel n olevel equivalence combined nw???!plz ans soon.


----------



## Bloop

Hi aaa123,

When you submit the application form for IBCC Equivalence, tick one of the options provided in the HSSC. IBCC will then ask for your documents, both O & A Level Certificates, and process it. You need not submit 2 separate applications for your O & A Levels.

Tick either the Pre-Medical or Humanities option for the HSSC options.

Pre-Medical if your subjects are Chem, Bio & Physics.
Humanities if your subjects are Chem, Bio & Maths.

By the way, do tell then that you have an Equivalence for your O'Levels. It may hasten the process.


----------



## aaa123

Bloop said:


> Hi aaa123,
> 
> When you submit the application form for IBCC Equivalence, tick one of the options provided in the HSSC. IBCC will then ask for your documents, both O & A Level Certificates, and process it. You need not submit 2 separate applications for your O & A Levels.
> 
> Tick either the Pre-Medical or Humanities option for the HSSC options.
> 
> Pre-Medical if your subjects are Chem, Bio & Physics.
> Humanities if your subjects are Chem, Bio & Maths.
> 
> By the way, do tell then that you have an Equivalence for your O'Levels. It may hasten the process.



Thanks. .but my grades in alevel is nt tht gud but o level grades are gud so combined results may help me out to get 60 percent on equivalence? ???


----------



## Bloop

aaa123 said:


> Thanks. .but my grades in alevel is nt tht gud but o level grades are gud so combined results may help me out to get 60 percent on equivalence? ???


Don't know about that.... Sorry

We'll only know once IBCC provides you with the Equivalence Certificate...

Oh, if the IBCC Equivalence percentage is less than 60%, check out DIMC (Karachi, Pakistan)... It does not require an Equivalence if you have SAT 2 or MCAT scores. No harm in keeping a back up option 

Wish you all the best....


----------



## waleed94

--------EDIT---------- I was wrong in some of the points. I have corrected them. Thanks! 



waleed94 said:


> *Before reading NOTE:- If you are studying in Pakistan and doing O'Levels you need to have 8 subjects must and out of which Pakistan studies, Islamic studies and Urdu subjects are a must.
> (If you are doing IGCSE/O'levels Abroad (Outside pakistan) then you only need 5 subjects and no need to take Pakistan studies, Islamic studies and Urdu)*
> 
> *Okay after a long time i figured out how to convert the grades.
> I will show you my results of my IGCSE and convert it now so you get the idea how to convert it.
> 
> I got the following in IGCSE. 1 A , 5B's and 1 C ( Not good though)
> (According to IBCC, A* = 90, A = 85, B=75 and C=65)
> !! Okay so since the matric in Pakistan is out of 900, we would convert all the scores to 900. and the A level to 200. !!
> 
> Including the 5 main subjects we get 500 total marks.
> 
> ( The total raw marks will be the number of subjects (That is 5 main ones) multiplied by 100, For example 5 subjects => 5*100 = 500 will be the raw marks.)
> 
> Lets convert my grades. (1A English, Phy,Math,Bio B and chemistry C = 85+75+75+75+65 = 375
> So my score is 375/500.
> 
> To convert this to percentage we simply multiply the fraction by 100. So, (375/500)*100 = 75%
> So here my percentage is 75%.
> 
> IBCC converts this to 900. To do that multiply the fraction by 900 to get scores according to 900.
> 
> This is, (375/500*900) which is equal to = 675/900
> (The percentage remains same, 675/900 * 100 = 75 %).
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the A level marks.
> 
> For example the A level grades were 3 A ( A = 85 )
> So the raw mark will be of 300.
> 
> Lets calculate the marks and percentage.
> 85+85+85 = 255
> So our marks are 255/300. The percentage will be 255/300 * 100 = 80%
> 
> Now the IBCC raw mark used is 200 in A levels , but our marks are in 300. SO we need to convert our marks to 200.
> 
> Let's do that:- (255/300)*200 = 170
> So our marks out of 200 will be = 170/200
> (The percentage remains same, 170/200 * 100 = 90%)
> 
> These were the individual score calculations for each (Matric (IGCSE/O'LEVELS) and Intermediate (A'LEVELS) )
> 
> Now from these two we can calculate the IBCC Equivalence scores (That is IGCSE/O levels AND A levels COMBINED)
> We just add up the scores now.
> 
> Our IGCSE/O'LEVEL scores were = 675/900
> Our A'LEVEL scores were = 170/200
> 
> So therefore:- (675/900) + (170/200) = 845/1100 ( Percentage = 845/1100 * 100 = 76.81 % = 77%)
> 
> 
> This score will be the total score in the Equivalence certificate. 845/1100
> 
> 
> I hope this was a really big help for people in this forum searching for proper answers.
> I request admins to sticky my post so in future people do not repeat the same question.
> 
> Best Regards, Waleed. *


----------



## aaa123

waleed94 said:


> --------EDIT---------- I was wrong in some of the points. I have corrected them. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> waleed94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Before reading NOTE:- If you are studying in Pakistan and doing O'Levels you need to have 8 subjects must and out of which Pakistan studies, Islamic studies and Urdu subjects are a must.
> (If you are doing IGCSE/O'levels Abroad (Outside pakistan) then you only need 5 subjects and no need to take Pakistan studies, Islamic studies and Urdu)*
> 
> *Okay after a long time i figured out how to convert the grades.
> I will show you my results of my IGCSE and convert it now so you get the idea how to convert it.
> 
> I got the following in IGCSE. 1 A , 5B's and 1 C ( Not good though)
> (According to IBCC, A* = 90, A = 85, B=75 and C=65)
> !! Okay so since the matric in Pakistan is out of 900, we would convert all the scores to 900. and the A level to 200. !!
> 
> Including the 5 main subjects we get 500 total marks.
> 
> ( The total raw marks will be the number of subjects (That is 5 main ones) multiplied by 100, For example 5 subjects => 5*100 = 500 will be the raw marks.)
> 
> Lets convert my grades. (1A English, Phy,Math,Bio B and chemistry C = 85+75+75+75+65 = 375
> So my score is 375/500.
> 
> To convert this to percentage we simply multiply the fraction by 100. So, (375/500)*100 = 75%
> So here my percentage is 75%.
> 
> IBCC converts this to 900. To do that multiply the fraction by 900 to get scores according to 900.
> 
> This is, (375/500*900) which is equal to = 675/900
> (The percentage remains same, 675/900 * 100 = 75 %).
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the A level marks.
> 
> For example the A level grades were 3 A ( A = 85 )
> So the raw mark will be of 300.
> 
> Lets calculate the marks and percentage.
> 85+85+85 = 255
> So our marks are 255/300. The percentage will be 255/300 * 100 = 80%
> 
> Now the IBCC raw mark used is 200 in A levels , but our marks are in 300. SO we need to convert our marks to 200.
> 
> Let's do that:- (255/300)*200 = 170
> So our marks out of 200 will be = 170/200
> (The percentage remains same, 170/200 * 100 = 90%)
> 
> These were the individual score calculations for each (Matric (IGCSE/O'LEVELS) and Intermediate (A'LEVELS) )
> 
> Now from these two we can calculate the IBCC Equivalence scores (That is IGCSE/O levels AND A levels COMBINED)
> We just add up the scores now.
> 
> Our IGCSE/O'LEVEL scores were = 675/900
> Our A'LEVEL scores were = 170/200
> 
> So therefore:- (675/900) + (170/200) = 845/1100 ( Percentage = 845/1100 * 100 = 76.81 % = 77%)
> 
> 
> This score will be the total score in the Equivalence certificate. 845/1100
> 
> 
> I hope this was a really big help for people in this forum searching for proper answers.
> I request admins to sticky my post so in future people do not repeat the same question.
> 
> Best Regards, Waleed. *
Click to expand...






Plz tell me that there will be separate certificates for alevel n olevel or it will be combined in 1 certificate. ..so in medical college for mbbs in pak they see our overall percentage of olevel plus alevels. ...or see them separately. We should have 60 percentage overall in our IBCC equivalence  
Or have to have 60 percentage on each of them...plz help me out.plzzz


----------



## rosequartz

aaa123 said:


> Plz tell me that there will be separate certificates for alevel n olevel or it will be combined in 1 certificate. ..so in medical college for mbbs in pak they see our overall percentage of olevel plus alevels. ...or see them separately. We should have 60 percentage overall in our IBCC equivalence
> Or have to have 60 percentage on each of them...plz help me out.plzzz


For A-level equivalency, you need to submit both your O-level and A-level certificates as FSc equivalence is made by adding your O and A level subjects results. So submit both certificates and tick the A-level (Pre-med) equivalency on the front page of the form. Also, pay urgent fee as you will get your equivalence within 10 days. Hope everything turned out well for you.


----------



## faiza_33

*Confused*



waleed94 said:


> ---------------EDIT----------------
> 
> I got my IGCSE equivalence. The certificate says the subjects are five main subjects.
> 
> BUT they included all my 7 subjects marks.
> 
> This means, the more subjects you have in IGCSE , more the advantage for you!
> 
> Good luck.


How is it an advantage? wouldnt it be better you have less subjects?


----------



## shane warney

for foreign the consider the 5 main subjects but in pakistan the consider the whole


----------



## kainath

Can we use the same method to calculate the IBCC equivalence for American student?


----------



## escalations

kainath said:


> Can we use the same method to calculate the IBCC equivalence for American student?


I am not in an American school but going by the IBCC worksheet, here is what I understand (don't confuse this with expert opinion).

For American student. If you have A,B or C grades first convert them to numbers like A=85 or 80 or whatever appropriate as per this worksheet:

http://www.ibcc.edu.pk/downloads/convformulae.doc

Check around page 5 and 6 as different High Schools in US use different grading like some have A+ and B+ and A-, B-, some don't and just go by A, B, C. So use appropriate table from the doc that applies to you. I know it is confusing and in the end you will not like the percentage you end up with. 

Only count your grades for English, Bio, Chem, Phy/Maths and one other subject for Grade 11 and 12. So a total of 5 subjects, so that will be out of 1000. 
Convert that out of 1000 score to out of 1100 (if you can't figure it out, should have taken Maths instead of Physics ). This will be your FSc equivalent.


----------



## kainath

Thank you .


----------



## inamullaharshad

Iqra143 said:


> I studied in Indian Board cbse from kuwait
> Any idea how this conversion can be done?


for indian board--- class 12-- if u have above 90% in cbse HSSC-- the max equivalent u get is 934/1100
for class 10-- is u have straight As--- they give u 747/900


hope that helps
Do get all yr class 10 n 12 documents attested from indian embassy in kuwait before coming to Pakistan


----------



## Gullala

Can you please tell me how much %age is deducted from Canadian high school diploma from the province of Alberta?


----------



## escalations

Gullala said:


> Can you please tell me how much %age is deducted from Canadian high school diploma from the province of Alberta?


To the best of my knowledge 15% so if you have 90%, you will be at 75%. I have seen eq reports from different Canadian provinces but none from Alberta. Unless Alberta uses letter grades, or 13 year schooling it will be the same. 
This is only counting Bio, chem, English, Phy/Maths and one other subject for a total of 5 subjects in Grade 11 and 12. Add all the %'s of 5 subjects from 2 years, add them up and then convert them from 1000 to 1100. This will be your equivalence.

I had heard from somewhere that there was a movement to change that 15% number as it is too harsh but not sure if a change is in order, I wouldn't hope so. There is not much sympathy for students from North America.


----------



## Shay

escalations said:


> To the best of my knowledge 15% so if you have 90%, you will be at 75%. I have seen eq reports from different Canadian provinces but none from Alberta. Unless Alberta uses letter grades, or 13 year schooling it will be the same.
> This is only counting Bio, chem, English, Phy/Maths and one other subject for a total of 5 subjects in Grade 11 and 12. Add all the %'s of 5 subjects from 2 years, add them up and then convert them from 1000 to 1100. This will be your equivalence.
> 
> I had heard from somewhere that there was a movement to change that 15% number as it is too harsh but not sure if a change is in order, I wouldn't hope so. There is not much sympathy for students from North America.


Hey! I'm still a little confused. I'm getting my Canadian marks converted as well and when I add up the marks from my 5 subjects out of 1000 and then use that number to get an average from 1100 its only a 7% decrease... LOL I don't know if I'm doing this right


----------



## Gullala

*IBCC*



Shay said:


> Hey! I'm still a little confused. I'm getting my Canadian marks converted as well and when I add up the marks from my 5 subjects out of 1000 and then use that number to get an average from 1100 its only a 7% decrease... LOL I don't know if I'm doing this right


Hi
Can you please explain it because I really want to know how it's done for Canadian high school.


----------



## escalations

Here is how it works for Canadians as per my understanding. Say you have following in Grade 11 and 12:
English: 90 and 95
Bio: 95 and 96
Chem: 85 and 90
Physics or Maths: 85 and 90
One other subject: 90 and 90

That makes it: 906 out of 1000. 
So about 997 out of 1100. 
With IBCC taking a 15% cut because we foreigners come from an inferior education system = end up with 847/1100 or 77%.
If you score around 1850 total in 3 SAT subject tests, that will also be around 77% so you will stay same so best is to improve SAT score.

There maybe a slight variation but for the few reports I have seen, and the info on their web site this above formula seems to be true. 
I have also heard of unverified chatter that the IBCC is considering reviewing the 15% as it is considered too harsh but it could be pure speculation. The general public is not too sympathetic for students from western countries.

Again the above info is on best guess basis after reviewing some conversions and I am not privy to inner workings of IBCC.


Since you are asking IBCC, I take you are planning to apply. Let me give you some jaankari, I got from this site in last few months.

If the above calculations are true, and if you are student from USA and Canada, you have very little chance to compete with students from other countries (who are not subject to 15% cut) on any PTAP or HEC seats in Punjab govt colleges. So screwed in either case due to the rule change last year on SFS seats. 

For Aga Khan admissions many other factors come into play, including SAT scores, EC's and other things and lot of luck so don't bank on that.
For private colleges in Punjab and Islamabad on Foreign seats as long you have 3 SAT2 scores of 550 it is not very difficult. Shifa has some competition (?) and a higher SAT 2 requirements (650 in Bio and Chem). For CMH Lahore even less competition and for rest of colleges not difficult also as long you are OK to shell US $18000 a year in fees. I have read good reviews on Foundation, Shalimar and Wah also but that does not mean these colleges are better then others. Be sure to apply 4 or 5 as things change every year.
Sorry I don't know much about Medical Colleges in other provinces.


----------



## Shay

escalations said:


> Here is how it works for Canadians as per my understanding. Say you have following in Grade 11 and 12:
> English: 90 and 95
> Bio: 95 and 96
> Chem: 85 and 90
> Physics or Maths: 85 and 90
> One other subject: 90 and 90
> 
> That makes it: 906 out of 1000.
> So about 997 out of 1100.
> With IBCC taking a 15% cut because we foreigners come from an inferior education system = end up with 847/1100 or 77%.
> If you score around 1850 total in 3 SAT subject tests, that will also be around 77% so you will stay same so best is to improve SAT score.
> 
> There maybe a slight variation but for the few reports I have seen, and the info on their web site this above formula seems to be true.
> I have also heard of unverified chatter that the IBCC is considering reviewing the 15% as it is considered too harsh but it could be pure speculation. The general public is not too sympathetic for students from western countries.
> 
> Again the above info is on best guess basis after reviewing some conversions and I am not privy to inner workings of IBCC.
> 
> 
> Since you are asking IBCC, I take you are planning to apply. Let me give you some jaankari, I got from this site in last few months.
> 
> If the above calculations are true, and if you are student from USA and Canada, you have very little chance to compete with students from other countries (who are not subject to 15% cut) on any PTAP or HEC seats in Punjab govt colleges. So screwed in either case due to the rule change last year on SFS seats.
> 
> For Aga Khan admissions many other factors come into play, including SAT scores, EC's and other things and lot of luck so don't bank on that.
> For private colleges in Punjab and Islamabad on Foreign seats as long you have 3 SAT2 scores of 550 it is not very difficult. Shifa has some competition (?) and a higher SAT 2 requirements (650 in Bio and Chem). For CMH Lahore even less competition and for rest of colleges not difficult also as long you are OK to shell US $18000 a year in fees. I have read good reviews on Foundation, Shalimar and Wah also but that does not mean these colleges are better then others. Be sure to apply 4 or 5 as things change every year.
> Sorry I don't know much about Medical Colleges in other provinces.


You blessed us
Thank you so much!


----------



## escalations

You are welcome. Also please note, this is for internal school systems and not for IB, AP or other external systems.


----------



## surferxo3

*Correct In Final Calculation Of Marks*


I have recently got my eqvi cert and I was following the method listed in this forum to verify the calculation. The calculation was perfect in calculating marks individually for O and A levels. But the final addition for both of them is the mistake that needs to be corrected. The correct way is as follows:

Wrong way:
*(675/900) + (180/200) = 855/1100

*Correct way:
*Marks: 525 + 270 = 795
Total: 700 + 300 = 1000

Total marks out of 1100 = (795/1000) * 1100 = 874.5 == 875 / 1100
Final percentage = (875/1100) * 100 = 79.55%*​


----------



## Gullala

escalations said:


> Here is how it works for Canadians as per my understanding. Say you have following in Grade 11 and 12:
> English: 90 and 95
> Bio: 95 and 96
> Chem: 85 and 90
> Physics or Maths: 85 and 90
> One other subject: 90 and 90
> 
> That makes it: 906 out of 1000.
> So about 997 out of 1100.
> With IBCC taking a 15% cut because we foreigners come from an inferior education system = end up with 847/1100 or 77%.
> If you score around 1850 total in 3 SAT subject tests, that will also be around 77% so you will stay same so best is to improve SAT score.
> 
> There maybe a slight variation but for the few reports I have seen, and the info on their web site this above formula seems to be true.
> I have also heard of unverified chatter that the IBCC is considering reviewing the 15% as it is considered too harsh but it could be pure speculation. The general public is not too sympathetic for students from western countries.
> 
> Again the above info is on best guess basis after reviewing some conversions and I am not privy to inner workings of IBCC.
> 
> 
> Since you are asking IBCC, I take you are planning to apply. Let me give you some jaankari, I got from this site in last few months.
> 
> If the above calculations are true, and if you are student from USA and Canada, you have very little chance to compete with students from other countries (who are not subject to 15% cut) on any PTAP or HEC seats in Punjab govt colleges. So screwed in either case due to the rule change last year on SFS seats.
> 
> For Aga Khan admissions many other factors come into play, including SAT scores, EC's and other things and lot of luck so don't bank on that.
> For private colleges in Punjab and Islamabad on Foreign seats as long you have 3 SAT2 scores of 550 it is not very difficult. Shifa has some competition (?) and a higher SAT 2 requirements (650 in Bio and Chem). For CMH Lahore even less competition and for rest of colleges not difficult also as long you are OK to shell US $18000 a year in fees. I have read good reviews on Foundation, Shalimar and Wah also but that does not mean these colleges are better then others. Be sure to apply 4 or 5 as things change every year.
> Sorry I don't know much about Medical Colleges in other provinces.


How can they pick the 5th subject? Do they consider the optionals


----------



## sofiakhan

escalations said:


> To the best of my knowledge 15% so if you have 90%, you will be at 75%. I have seen eq reports from different Canadian provinces but none from Alberta. Unless Alberta uses letter grades, or 13 year schooling it will be the same.
> This is only counting Bio, chem, English, Phy/Maths and one other subject for a total of 5 subjects in Grade 11 and 12. Add all the %'s of 5 subjects from 2 years, add them up and then convert them from 1000 to 1100. This will be your equivalence.
> 
> I had heard from somewhere that there was a movement to change that 15% number as it is too harsh but not sure if a change is in order, I wouldn't hope so. There is not much sympathy for students from North America.


 Hi so I took Chem in grade 10 and not in grades 11 and 12, does that affect my score??


----------



## Hannahmontana000

*Questions*



kainath said:


> Can we use the same method to calculate the IBCC equivalence for American student?


Hey so I'm confused on one thing. If we go to an American high school but out school uses numbers, would our grades be still 15% beducted? Also I heard that like IBCC makes the American grades so low, why is that? And what subjects do they take into consideration when doing so? I know they choose physics, chem, bio and English for pre med, but is that it? Also should I take the SAT 2 subjects or the MCAT. Which one would u think is easier and do the medical colleges accept SAT2? Thanks. Also, the subjects are taken in like separate years. Except for bio and physics which I took in one year. And is conceptual physics counted the same as regular physics or no?


----------



## bilal1211

Brother, i would kindly like to ask that , i recently gave my cies and scored 2As and 6Bs(here in Pakistan)( not quite what i expected but anyways ), what i want to ask is that how much percentage are the ibcc going to deduct ?
cze i've heard its 10 percent and u've stated that its 2 percent, its makin me even more confused


----------



## kobefan234

Hannahmontana000 said:


> Hey so I'm confused on one thing. If we go to an American high school but out school uses numbers, would our grades be still 15% beducted? Also I heard that like IBCC makes the American grades so low, why is that? And what subjects do they take into consideration when doing so? I know they choose physics, chem, bio and English for pre med, but is that it? Also should I take the SAT 2 subjects or the MCAT. Which one would u think is easier and do the medical colleges accept SAT2? Thanks. Also, the subjects are taken in like separate years. Except for bio and physics which I took in one year. And is conceptual physics counted the same as regular physics or no?


yes american high school graduates get 15% deductions by Usman Khan and Amjad of IBCC Islamabad. those guys are ruthless . 

also do your ibcc in *humanities* because they scores are usually higher than pre - medical


----------



## SaraAnn

waleed94 said:


> *Before reading NOTE:- If you are studying in Pakistan and doing O'Levels you need to have 8 subjects must and out of which Pakistan studies, Islamic studies and Urdu subjects are a must.
> (If you are doing IGCSE/O'levels Abroad (Outside pakistan) then you only need 5 subjects and no need to take Pakistan studies, Islamic studies and Urdu)*
> 
> *Okay after a long time i figured out how to convert the grades.
> I will show you my results of my IGCSE and convert it now so you get the idea how to convert it.
> 
> I got the following in IGCSE. 1 A , 5B's and 1 C ( Not good though)
> (According to IBCC, A* = 90, A = 85, B=75 and C=65)
> !! Okay so since the matric in Pakistan is out of 900, we would convert all the scores to 900. and the A level to 200. !!
> 
> I gave total 7 subjects so my raw marks will be 700.
> 
> ( The total raw marks will be the number of subjects you take multiplied by 100, For example if a person took 5 subjects 5*100 = 500 will be the raw marks, likewise if 8 subjects were taken then 8*100 = 800 will be the raw marks. In my case 7 subjects so i will use 700 as the raw marks.(
> 
> Lets convert now. 1A , 5B's and 1C will be = 85+(75*5)+65 = 525.
> So my score is 525/700.
> 
> To convert this to percentage we simply multiply the fraction by 100. So, (525/700)*100 = 75%
> So here my percentage is 75%. ( Note IBCC deducts 2% marks so the actual percentage will drop to 73.5%)
> 
> IBCC converts this to 900. To do that multiply the fraction by 900 to get scores according to 900.
> 
> This is, (525/700)*900 which is equal to = 675/900
> (The percentage remains same, 675/900 * 100 = 75 %) ( Note IBCC deducts 2% marks so the actual percentage will drop to 73.5%)
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the A level marks.
> 
> For example the A level grades were 3 A* ( A* = 90 )
> So the raw mark will be of 300.
> 
> Lets calculate the marks and percentage.
> 90+90+90 = 270
> So our marks are 270/300. The percentage will be 270/300 * 100 = 90% ( Note IBCC deducts 2% marks so the actual percentage will drop to 88.2%)
> 
> Now the IBCC raw mark used is 200 in A levels , but our marks are in 300. SO we need to convert our marks to 200.
> 
> Let's do that:- (270/300)*200 = 180
> So our marks out of 200 will be = 180/200
> (The percentage remains same, 180/200 * 100 = 90%) ( Note IBCC deducts 2% marks so the actual percentage will drop to 88.2%)
> 
> These were the individual score calculations for each (Matric (IGCSE/O'LEVELS) and Intermediate (A'LEVELS) )
> 
> Now from these two we can calculate the IBCC Equivalence scores (That is IGCSE/O levels AND A levels COMBINED)
> We just add up the scores now.
> 
> Our IGCSE/O'LEVEL scores were = 675/900
> Our A'LEVEL scores were = 180/200
> 
> So therefore:- (675/900) + (180/200) = 855/1100 ( Percentage = 855/1100 * 100 = 77.7 % = 78%)
> ( Note IBCC deducts 2% so from each percentage will be 4% deduction. so the actual percentage will drop to 74.88% )
> 
> This score will be the total score in the Equivalence certificate. 855/1100
> 
> 
> I hope this was a really big help for people in this forum searching for proper answers.
> I request admins to sticky my post so in future people do not repeat the same question.
> 
> Best Regards, Waleed. *





I just wanted to know are you sureee the results (alevels and olevels) combined?! 100% sure? Are they both combined?


----------



## usyed

Hey guys.I am a student from Dubai and I wish to get my IBCC equivalence for my O and A level.
My Olevel subjects are phy,chem,bio,math,eng,Urdu and Islamic.
My grades are A*, 2As,2Bs and 2Cs.

My Alevel subjects are phy,chem and bio and grades are B,C and E 
I gave my exams in Dubai itself.Olevel in 2012 and complete Alevel by Jan 2016.

Can someone please convert my marks for me? Out of 1100 I mean? PLEASE!
also,how long does the equivalence process take? As in maximum how many days would it take for my IBCC equivalence to be ready for collection?
I need to submit my equivalence to my university before 18th of October so it's urgent.
Please help me out and guide me! 
Thank you and god bless!


----------



## N Ch

Could someone please help me understand this process of equivalence. For the Scottish system, the IBCC give 75 marks for an A, 55 for a B, and 45 for a C. I have given 5 subjects in the HSSC/FSc equivalent, so would that mean the highest any Scottish applicant could get is 375/500 for HSSC/FSc equivalent?


----------



## samar khan

how much will my o and a level contribute to the 50% if I got all A*s (both O and Alevels)


----------



## pencilpen123

ibcc is such a troublesome org


----------



## bilal1997

*Urgent Please Reply!!!*

I have given O'level Pakistan studies Urdu and Islamic Studies last year June 2016 now can you please tell me that is it possible to to appear for 3 o'level papers in June 2017 and 3 in November 2017,will the equivalency be made like this.


----------



## Ahmed Labba

*I have done my O'levels in Dubai, but I am going to give my A2 paper from Pakistan is it compulsory for me to give Urdu, Islamist and Pak Studies*


----------

